# Equadorian Food



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Anyone know anything about equadorian food - specialities, etc?

Just got a request for a proposal.

Off to do a google search - but was hoping for a little help from my friends...


----------



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi umm there is a dish with cows stmoach and peanut butter which is alsome,it comes with greeen peas,garlic.peanut butter and cows stmoach,not sure if this would help you but thats all i know..hehe...


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

is that a moo moo platter?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

My daughter just got back from spending a year down there. She said they eat a lot of bananas cooked many ways and a lot of seafood.


----------



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

MOO HAHAHA,MOO,anyway theres carrots on that dish i forgot,and theres another one called CVICHE it called be shrimp or fish,but anyway i like fish you marinate tuna over night with alot of lemons with salt over night,red onions,green pepers (slice),and tomatoe,cilantro,..now when everything is slice not dice,mix mustard with ketchup together with a little oil,then set aside.TASTE the fish if it needs more lemons...then mix in the mustard with ketchup then the rest,then season with salt and pepper...sorry for not giving you the exact amount portion,its the best i could do now,if you want me to give you the amount just let me know i have to ask that certain person..ok thank you


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

And don't forget cuy -- a real Ecuadorean specialty.

On second thought, maybe you _should_ forget it. For those who don't know: cuy is guinea pig.


----------



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

I have eat cuy 3 times its ok if you knew what it is,many people won't eat it..its betweent a hamster and a mice..something like that..i think it has a werid texture or maybe not...


----------

